# F31 coding success!



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help i've received on this forum, especially from Shawnsheridan, i've finally got my F31 coded! This is what i have successfully coded so far:
- Disable iDriver disclaimer
- Disable PDC/sideview cameras disclaimer
- Display tire pressure and temperature for TPMS
- Enable tailgate to be closed via FOB
- Enable tailgate to be closed via button near driver side
- Close windows/moon roof with FOB
- Unlock all doors when ignition is off

I plan to do these:
- Disablle left/right side markers 
- Fold side mirrors with FOB
- Unfold side mirrors with FOB
- Allow rear camera be used at higher speed

I live in Seattle so if you are from around here and you want your F31 coded, i am more than happy to help, for free. I guess i could code a F30 as well but i'm only mentioning F31 because that's what i have and i can only validate what actually works on my car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Krzysiek_KTA (Mar 20, 2014)

ktula said:


> Thanks for the help i've received on this forum, especially from Shawnsheridan, i've finally got my F31 coded! This is what i have successfully coded so far:
> - Disable iDriver disclaimer
> - Disable PDC/sideview cameras disclaimer
> - Display tire pressure and temperature for TPMS
> ...


Inspired by your success I managed to achieve the following in my F31:

-Upgrade Head Beam Assistant from simple US auto_switch to ECE active head beams Assistant
-Button on driver-side will be enabled to CLOSE the trunk 
-Button on key fob will be enabled to CLOSE the trunk 
-Button on key fob will be enabled to CLOSE the trunk 
-Disables iDrive legal disclaimer during iDrive startup.
-Disable legal disclaimer on PDC and Sideview Cameras
-Displayes tire pressure and temps at TPMS
-Makes EcoPro as default driving mode
-Unlock doors on engine off; 1 pull unlock and open.
-Turns left front sidemarker (amber light) off, blinker still works
-Turns right front sidemarker (amber light) off, blinker still works
-Turns off radio and navi when the door is opened.
-Closing side mirror with Fob
-Opening side mirror with Fob
-Speed @ which the sidemirror will auto-unfold
-windows and moonroof open with FOB p4
-windows and moonroof CLOSE with FOB p5
-seaprate NAVI contacts from the Phone contacts

cheers

Kris

PS. 
I live in Houston - Medical Centre/ 288. I'll gladly help with coding if approached ( time permitting)


----------



## Rasengan (Jan 7, 2014)

Has anyone had success turning the amber sidemarkers off on the (Lighting Package equipped) LED headlights? Instructions to disable them for HIDs and Halogens do not work for LED.


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

I have 435i LED lights and when I go to MAPPING_SIDEMARKER_OUTPUT, it's off by default... is there no way to turn it off on F32?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

In both TMS modules, FDL Code Standlicht Modus 1, change the Werte Value 64 to 00 as follows:

00, 03, 00, 00, *64*, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00

00, 03, 00, 00, *00*, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> In both TMS modules, FDL Code Standlicht Modus 1, change the Werte Value 64 to 00 as follows:
> 
> 00, 03, 00, 00, *64*, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00
> 
> 00, 03, 00, 00, *00*, 03, 00, 00, 64, 03, 00, 00, 2B, 04, 00, 00


Changed both but I'm still getting amber side markers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zen0s said:


> Changed both but I'm still getting amber side markers


Beats me then. :dunno:


----------



## Zen0s (May 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Beats me then. :dunno:


Code effect should show immediately after coding right?

I guess sidemarkers can't be disabled on F32... I noticed some coding sites specifically noted "only F30 & F31" 

Thank you as always Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zen0s said:


> Code effect should show immediately after coding right?
> 
> I guess sidemarkers can't be disabled on F32... I noticed some coding sites specifically noted "only F30 & F31"
> 
> Thank you as always Shawn!


It would be instant.


----------

